# 2dt and no signs or symptons!!



## flossyv (Nov 14, 2011)

I had 2 embies transferred on Friday  27th Jan both top grade 4 cells but have no signs of anything, is this 'normal' as much as it can be. I know everybody is different and experiences range but wasn't sure whether I should have some feelings. My boobs are a bit more tender and sore at night but that's all. Is it too early, when would they or one have implanted? 

The other thing I don't get is how can you tell when AF would come it this doesn't work. Does it normally come within the 2 weeks. I am so irregular and never knew when she was on her way until she arrived! 

Most other threads I have read are from girls who have had 3 day or more transfer. Confused and a bit anxious!! 

Thanks ladies

x


----------



## Chandlerino (Nov 30, 2011)

I found the timeline below on a US clinic site. I had a 2dt the day after you but I'd said that as implantation hasn't probably taken place yet then you won't have any symptoms yet. I am also anxious and the 2ww is driving me  


1dpt ..embryo is growing and developing
2dpt ..embryo is growing and developing
3dpt... Embryo is now a blastocyst
4dpt....Blastocyst hatches out of shell on this day
5dpt.. Blastocyst attaches to a site on the uterine lining
6dpt.. Implantation begins,as the blastocyst begins to bury in the lining
7dpt.. Implantation process continues and morula buries deeper in the lining
8dpt.. Morula is completely inmplanted in the lining and has placenta cells & 
fetal cells
9dpt...Placenta cells begin to secret HCG in the blood
10dpt...More HCG is produced as fetus develops 
11dpt...More HCG is produced as fetus develops 
12dpt...HCG levels are now high enough to be immediately detected on 
HPT


----------



## FeatherGentle (Oct 31, 2011)

Hi Flossy and Chandlerino,

I also had a 2dt on the 28th. I feel absolutely nothing except slight tenderness in the breast. However, this happens to me every month anyway. I'm not necessarily concerned about the lack of symptoms, as any symptom could also be from the progesterone gel. What I'm concerned about is that I don't feel it in my heart. I hope with all my heart and might but I don't have a feeling that this worked. It's hard to explain. I SO would like to feel completely positive and believe that it can happen. But hey, we're not even 1 week into the 2ww so there's still a lot of hope! Chin up. 

If AF should come, then it would be just around your OTD. Let's hope she doesn't show up tho. 

Chandlerino, thank you so much for the info! 

2ww really is a thing to make women go completely nuts huh 

       

Feather


----------



## Chandlerino (Nov 30, 2011)

now I'm worried though as I had a slight streak of brown.  

progesterone makes your boobs hurt so its prob from the pessaries......


----------



## Pinot (Nov 5, 2008)

Hi Ladies,

Chandlerino you know this so can just zone out   but flossy and feather, I just wanted to try and help boost your PMA. I had a 2dt with a 4 cell and a 5 cell on Sunday 22nd jan. I felt nothing all week and then had a tiny amount of spotting the following Sat (so embies were 8 days old). I tested yesterday 5 days before OTD and got a BFP. To be honest, I nearly had a heart attack to go with my positive!! I didn't have AF cramps or sore (.)(.)s.

hang on in there ladies   

Love Pinot xx


----------



## flossyv (Nov 14, 2011)

Thanks ladies for your help

Chanderlino thanks for the timeline breakdown that helps so by my calculations I am on 6dpt I think as I had ET Fri 27th with 2 day transfer so hopefully little embies are just about to start settling into me and implantation beginning so fingers crossed and PMA they get comfy and stay! 

Pinot thanks for your advice too, I  had 2 x 4 cell transfer...it's nice to hear other people's stories about having no symptoms and that cause you read a lot about what some ladies do have, and wow on your BFP 5 days early from OTD!! OMG you must be really happy.   

Feather don't give up and your right there is still time, I'm not even a week into it either and have had some "don't think this has worked days" but then I give myself a slap and think it has worked this will be our time and I keep thinking positively. Like you say chin up  

Lets all pray this will be our year ladies lots of love Flossy xx


----------

